# Ou8aCracker2's 3x3x6 400w vert barebulb donut.



## Ou8aCracker2 (Mar 5, 2013)

HEY all,new member here at RIU,member @ ICmag for several years now,OG before it got shut down.Si been growing now for a good 12-15 years now,started as a teenager with t12 fluoros and quickly worked up to a 400w HPS and been using them ever since.My current grow is a 3x3x6 Secret Jardin DR90II tent and I decided to give vertical a try so there is a 400w HPS hung bare bulb down the center of the tent and figured I'd try a donut.If it's alright with you guys,I'm just going to copy/paste my posts from my diary @ IC to get this up and going,and get ya'll caught up with how/what I'm doing....

So after weeks of looking through the vertical forum I've decided to take the jump and remove the A/C reflector and just bare bulb vertical with my 400w HPS.I just switched to vertical bare bulb two days ago.Also I just defoliated some of the large fan leaves from the main stem to open up all the new growth sights to light for more growth.With the A/C hood w/o glass or straight shot air-cooling but rather A/C'ng and ventilating temps at canopy were 10-12 degrees fahrenheit above ambient temps but now that I've gone bare bulb temps stay 7-10 degrees above ambient so there is a pro.

The area I am using is a Secret Jardin DR 90 3' x 3' x 6' tent have a 16" oscillating fan taken off it's stand blowing up at the bulb with eight plants in 1 gallon grow bags using FFOF no additions of perlite or anything, and GH Flora-Micro & Flora-Bloom and going Lucas.



I left the 4" 170cfm eco plus inline centrifugal on top of the tent where I originally placed it and just undid the ducting from the A/C hood and left it hanging still attached to the fan,I then rigged the ducting to sit right above the mogul socket and lamp sucking any heat away.The fan vents all hot air to an unused central A/C vent and I soon plan to cut a hole in the ceiling and just vent straight to the attic as I live in hot humid area so condensation is not a worry.

Fifteen bag seed were germinated paper towel method as usual and 13 cracked (87% germination rate ain't bad,I'll take it).Once 1/8" to 1/4" tap roots showed they were then placed into rapid rooter plugs as usual per my methods,and placed under a 4' two bulb T-12 fluoro untill their second/third set of leaves,then placed into the tent under the A/C 400w HPS in the DR-90.

After transplanting to 1 gallon grow bags filled with FFOF the plants took off.After a week of being transplanted I started feeding with the FM & FB @ 8ml/16ml as per Lucas method and to this day not a sign of nute burn or deficiency and these babies are a nice dark green looking healthy as ever.



I didn't have enough soil for the remaining five seedlings so they were gifted to a good friend in need.

Of the eight that remain 50% look to be clearly sativa/indica hybrid and lean more toward the sativa side of things as far as structure goes,the tallest of the bunch with a good bit of internodal spacing.Of the remaining 50%,25% seem well balanced hybrids,not very compact internodal spacing but not as spaced out as the more sativa leaning hybrids.The other 25% seem all indica as they are the shortest and bushiest and display very compact internodal spacing and the lowest branches are damn near reaching the top main growth shoot,good bush quality with these two plants IMO as far as structure is concerned.

After 38 days from cracking these seeds and a 24 hour photoperiod I have three confirmed females and one possible male,waiting a little longer for others to show and confirm sex before culling males.

None of the plants have been topped or really trained so far,just a bit of defoliation to make more light available to the growing side shoots.


----------



## Ou8aCracker2 (Mar 5, 2013)

Been busy looking for work but here is a long overdue update...

I flipped to 12/12 on the 11th this month and culled two males so I'm work with 5 females all on their 10th day of flower.A week before switching I transplanted from 1 gallon grow bags to 3 gallon planters of FFOF & have been feeding Lucas formula with GH flora series 8ml flora micro/16ml flora bloom per gallon of water every other watering.

still accepting tips from Heath,DHF, Mega Yields, Marlo,and the rest of you vert guys.


----------



## Ou8aCracker2 (Mar 5, 2013)

Snaped a quick pic this morning before the lights went out


----------



## Ou8aCracker2 (Mar 5, 2013)

I figured I'd add another nice young flower shot with a nice background


----------



## Ou8aCracker2 (Mar 5, 2013)

Quick little update from day 20 of flower.

Things are going pretty smooth although it's been a little warm last few days temperature is getting ready to drop in the next 2 days for the next week or so but so far it's been a really mild winter here in the southeast but at least I haven't needed to use the heater so far but probably gonna need to in the next few days as the temperatures are supposed to be in the high forties low to mid Fifty's for the lows.

Anyway, on to the pics


----------



## Ou8aCracker2 (Mar 5, 2013)

Figured I'd share a few pics of my mother/cloning area.

Just like I start my seeds in a paper towel and then once they sprout put in the rapid rooters, all cuts get put into field capacity ( dunk rapid rooters in water and then squeeze until only a few drops come out) rapid rooters & then place under a 7 inch humidity controlled dome until roots appear, then they get transplanted into little water bottles or coke bottles of FFOF soil.


----------



## Ou8aCracker2 (Mar 5, 2013)

Quick update from day 21 of flower.

Things are starting to get a little bit frosty in there :woohoo: wish I had a better camera than my cellphone cam so I could show you guys.Anyway on the pics...


----------



## Ou8aCracker2 (Mar 5, 2013)

Just an update from day 31 of flower.Things are frosty and only going to get frostier I am sure,should start swelling/fattening up over the next few weeks.Anways,here's to some bud porn...


----------



## Ou8aCracker2 (Mar 5, 2013)

Today is day 35 of flower for my little donut grow of assorted bagseed and things are going pretty smoothly but I am thinking about getting some liquid koolbloom and using that with the lucas formula that I am using (8ml micro/16ml bloom per gallon) to help fatten the buds,a little boost so to speak and help pump along what the plant usually does over the next few weeks...stack the calyxes,fill out and pump the weight on!

On to da pics...


----------



## Ou8aCracker2 (Mar 5, 2013)

Quick update from day 47 flower.Buds are starting to swell and tighten up,there's still a small amount of new growth and I'll probably be choppin a plant or two come day 60 or 65.

On to the porn...


----------



## Ou8aCracker2 (Mar 5, 2013)

Back with an update from day 50,and we seem to be nearing the home stretch here with a few gals,still thinking 60-65 days on most of these girls...I got my 60-100x scope on 'em.

The short squat Indica has surprised me,what started looking like really leafy and airy bud development has really thickened up and seem to be some very dense buds and I just so happen to have a few cuts of her and think she'd do good for a SoG grow as most of these plants seem actually,but the indica is a real slow vegger and left as a bush has very very little stretch.The plant in the left rear corner has some very dense/chunky buds with good resin output,I'm keeping a cut of it that I have because she has me interested in what she could do.The plant in the right back corner has good resin production and a sour smell with hint of lemon cleaner.The plant in the front right corner has good resin production and smells like some tropical fruity sweet goodness and sugar.The plant in the front left corner has a diesel/fruity/bubblegum smell.Very strange how these plants aromas have changed in the last few weeks,but I like it.

Still feeding with straight tap since day 45/47...anyhow on to the bud porn!













































That's it,all caught up for now & I'll be back tomorrow or the next day with a day 55/56 of Flower update.Till then any questions or comments are welcome.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 5, 2013)

Lookin great. Also looks like you might have found some winner plants in your bag seed.

Also it's common for plants to change their smells as they mature.


----------



## Ou8aCracker2 (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words OGEvilgenius.I've definitely found a keeper or two,quite possibly three but I think I'll be monocropping from here on out,running clones of one keeper per cycle.

I have plans to gather some close friends together and hold a blind taste test to find out who stays and who goes and who gets run first.The one in the back left corner has some chunky nugs,rock freaking hard and shows promise of good yield so she's an automatic keeper.The one in the front right corner smells oh so lovely and is purpling up (swear I smelt mixed berries tonight).The one in the right back corner smells like fruit and sugary sweet goodness.Front left smells like diesel/astringent,front and center is the only female Indica I got out of the random bagseeds,she started very airy and unimpressive but has astounded me with rock hard colas and she smells of coffee/hash vanilla.

Now I have thoughts on getting another DR90II & 400w HPS so I can do two vert grows flippin & floppin,either same strain 30-35 days apart or two seperate strains (one per tent) 30-35 days apart.The other thought I had was to build racks like Bobblehead over @ ICmag made and running an octagon vertical SoG (mono cropped,2x 400w HPS's stacked in a DR90II) and then possibly doing a 2nd like that flippin & floppin set 30-35 days apart...we'll see what happens over the next 6 months.


----------



## Ou8aCracker2 (Mar 8, 2013)

Here we go with a day 56 update.Got some small amounts of purpling on some plants.I suspect that the plant in the back left corner anf possibly the plant in the front left corner will be getting the chop next week on or around day 65 as well as the Indica but she's not looking as done as the other two but we'll see,I'll be scopin' again in four days on day 60 and be back with another update.

On to the porn...





























































An up-skirt shot of some of the purpling on the plant in the front right corner...


----------



## amrcngror (Mar 8, 2013)

dam lookin nice man ! great job


----------



## Ou8aCracker2 (Mar 10, 2013)

Plant in the right front corner by the thermometer has exploded with new growth in the last two days,looks like she may be a 10-11 weeker but hopefully no longer than 10 weeks.Everything else looks like it should be ready for day 65-75 so 9-10 weekers.Plant in the back left might get the chop on Monday but I want to flush it a bit more as she's still quite green but good to chop between now and next Saturday.


----------



## ArCaned (Mar 10, 2013)

Looking awsome, nice work man! Do you really think that vert growing yeilds more than horizontal growing using a scrog? Don't get me wrong, your plants look awsome clearly you are a skilled grower, but I can't help but noticing the gaps in the canopy. Have you done scrog grows before? If so how was the yeild vs your vert ? Thanks and good job man


----------



## Ou8aCracker2 (Mar 10, 2013)

My best horizontal grow to date was a scrog under an a/c 400w HPS in a 2.5x2x6 prefab cab/closet...9-10 zips dry...can't answer the yeild question as this vert grow is still going.First plant will come down sometime between Monday & Saturday and I'll be postin my dry weights per plant and total dry weight once all plants are harvested & dry.

Gaps all throughout the canopy due to poor training on my part,but also because these plants are all random bagseed from good batches of weed,but each is different.This was my first vert run,next run I'll be applying everything I learned from this run...only way to progress is trial & error and Eventually you get everything dialed...and that's when the magic really starts happening.


----------



## ArCaned (Mar 10, 2013)

Ah I see, thanks for the info and good luck with your harvest


----------



## Ou8aCracker2 (Mar 12, 2013)

As Ace Ventura would say "Well alrighty then"...we're back with a Day 60 update.

Just as quickly as I witnessed new pistil growth on one plant,they have started to mature and turn orange and there's definitely some fox-tailing on some of that plants buds.So far my plan is to chop sime time between day 63 and 65 but I still can't get over how green some of these plants still are,only one has started to pale in comparison but still no real yellowing and I've been flushing with plain tap for two weeks now.

Any way,on to some mo porn...


----------



## Ou8aCracker2 (Mar 16, 2013)

Excited to say that three of the five ladies will be getting the axe tonight...light goes out in about another hour and a half and comes back on in 12 hours @ 7:30 tonight so I'll be back tonight with some harvest photos and a day 65 flower update.The three to get the axe tonight are the Indica up front & center,the plant in the front left corner,and the plant in the back left corner...we're working clockwise here,I remember when I flipped I arranged the plants from most Indica to most sativa in order lol.

On to some pre-chop porn (starting with Indica & moving clockwise) shall we...
































The plant in the front left corner



















Plant in the back left corner


----------



## TsmokeTrain (Mar 16, 2013)

Im more of a Sea Of Green guy but this is looking great!
what would the benefits be of growing vertical?
Peace


----------



## Ou8aCracker2 (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks TsmokeTrain...

Check my post in this thread to answer your questions
https://www.rollitup.org/vertical-growing/633929-pros-cons-going-vertical.html#post8823995


----------



## bass1014 (Mar 16, 2013)

oy cracker dude.. soi have read both post of the vert pro's n con's and this one and i do believe you may have changed me a lil bit, i sent a reply to the pro's post with a few idea's and or questions let me know what you think and or if this has or is being done in a diy sort of way??kinda figured you would be trimming at this hour so good luck and happy trimmin...


----------



## Ou8aCracker2 (Mar 16, 2013)

So I chopped the Indica,plant in front left corner,and the plant in the back left corner tonight 10 minutes before lights on and now have them hanging whole to dry.Figure I'll do the usual and hang them whole for 3-5 days and then strip down to just branches for 2-3 days...from there depending on hoe dry or wet they still are they'll get stripped to buds and jarred or stripped to buds and left on screens until ready to jar.

Some hangin' pics...


----------



## Ou8aCracker2 (Mar 16, 2013)

Well three got the axe tonight before lights on and all that is left in the tent is two plants,one in the back right corner and one in the front right corner...figure another 8-10 days on these two.The one in the front right corner has quite a bit of purple going on,nothing dark or black but definitely some hues of purple/lavender.The one in the back right corner has no purple but she smells oh so sugary sweet!

On to some porn...



















Plant in front right corner






Plant in front right corner






Plant in back right corner






Plant in back right corner


----------



## Ou8aCracker2 (Mar 21, 2013)

Almost forgot tonight was day 70...well I got myself up from bed rest (threw my back out the other day,had to go to the hospital for steroid shots and muscle relaxers) to take these pics,can't be missing an update now can we lol.The one in the front right has purpled up some more (though not fuly/truly purple) and has a slight fruity odor...still not ready yet though IMO...we'll see what happens in the next 5-7 days...hopefully no longer though.The plant in the back right corner is getting nice and yellow,smells sugary sweet,kind of an original flavor bubblegum scent..still not ready either so like the other plant,we'll see what happens in the next 5-7 days....on to some porn!


----------



## ross grew (Mar 21, 2013)

you seemed to get pretty good results. Was it pretty easy to manage keeping the plants back from the light? Did you like the results better than the sog? I've actually read your vert pros and cons and it was one of the most complete entries I've seen. Did you feel that this grow was a good balance or middle of the road compromise? It seems like some styles of Vert start to bring diminished returns. Are you going to do this again or trying something else? It seems practical and effective though. Cool Beans


----------



## Ou8aCracker2 (Mar 21, 2013)

1) Wasn't hard to keep the plants back from the bulb.I started by tying each plant to a wall,then tying/bending/manipulating branches as they grew ckoser to the bulb.

2) I haven't done a vert-sog yet,and the last time I did a horizontal sog was years ago in a smaller space.

3) I can't comment yet,I have three plants drying,and two plants are still in the tent finishing up.I should have flipped a little earlier as some plants stretched to tall for the light spread of a 400w HPS (which is 3x3 maximum),one plant damn near even 4' with three others around 3"-6" shorter,and one short broad indica.Because it was a mix of random unkown genetics,and lack of proper training,I ended up with an uneven canopy.As with any grow (with dialed environment) mono-cropping (running cuts og the same size,from the same mom) will give best results.This is my first attempt at growing vertical so things aren't as dialed as they could be...but I found a keeper or two out of these bagseed plants and have cuts of all of them.Next run I'll be mono-cropping (nothing but clones of the same size from the same mom),and doing better training....All I can visualize is a flat 3x3 scrog but on a wall instead of the floor,and there's one 3x3 area per wall.

Eventually I will either stack 2x 400w HPS's in my 3x3x6 tent to take advantage of all the vertical space I can leaving no room for larf...one bulb for the bottom half of plants and one for the top half.Or I'll be getting either a 4x4 or 5x5 tent and doing a vertical sog octagon with racks,4shelves per rack with either 2-3x stacked 400w HPS's or 600w HPS's depending on square footage within the octagon.

But there is definitely going to be at least one to two more vert donuts for sure...just waiting to here back from a trusted old head back @ ICmag to give his thoughts on 2x stacked vertical bare bulb 400w HPS's in a 3x3x6 tent...if he says it's not a good idea then It will be another single vertical bare bulb but the height of the canopy will be kept 3' or slightly less but will take up the full 3' of horizontal space per wall.Might even upgrade to just 1x vertical bare bulb 600w HPS for optimal coverage of each 3x3 section of each wall.Not sure if I'll use a screen on the inside of the donut,but I might.

Hope that answers your questions bro...if not just keep firing away.


----------



## ross grew (Mar 21, 2013)

Yeah you do answer a good deal of my questions all in one go which is why I appreciate people like you. I was surprised to find out your the one that wrote the pros and cons article. That's the one I sit down with graph paper and use for a reference. But before I even started I knew about grow math, ie. things are different on the ground and that's why I was surprised to run into you. I'll ask a little more if its no bother. Like you said in your article you need a lot of clones to do the double stack octagon right? This is where I was wondering about diminished returns. All the space taken by the horde of mothers needed and the space needed for the clones to root and the risk of something going wrong and losing it all or things just getting unruly and such limited access to plants, this does put it on the outside of the curve. Is it something that can run away on you fast? I mean but if you went more moderate and cut down your work load by half and your risk by half and your ability to bounce back in a crisis by half but only lost 20 percent of your yield and didn't feel like pulling your hair out all the time, is that the road to go? Heath Robinson is awesome and all but that's what he does all day while the rest of us have to work for a living. haha. but on the more moderate side youre grow looked smart overall. I was wondering if there is a way to maximize light during early flower when they haven't yet filled the gaps. It seams like a lot of light is getting lost when doing the bigger/less plants until it all fills in. Do you think it would work to do your first week or two of flower with the light horizontal and pressed in tight until they get wide enough to fill those light gaps? I have two rooms and was wondering if it might be a good idea to veg horizontal and then put enough into flower to close the gaps. then when they bush out put them in the other room with the gaps closed down. or have two lights hung vertical but don't use the upper light right away. have twice the plant count on the lower tiers to cover the light gap wait til they fill in and then move them to the upper tier and turn on the upper light? Other than the light gap vertical just seems so rational. and you cant get those top to bottom colas from horizontal right? I just tried the aggressive defoliation on some plants trying to get to the bottom and growth has almost come to a standstill for about four days. Vertical definitely seems to make sense. Also, is there an advantage to bare bulb over cool tube in the vertical scenario besides maybe the bulky air duct getting in the way? or does that fan below fill the function of cool tube so well that it doesn't matter and you save the space? ok, I"ll leave you alone now but I might just mimic you for a while because I'm new and probably slightly below average intelligence. Paint by numbers might be the way to go for a while.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 19, 2013)

Bad ass grow Ou8acracka!


----------



## Ou8aCracker2 (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks man.I ended up harvesting 12 zips from that grow.

Next round I'll be monocropping with 4 clones of my heaviest bitch (the back left corner plant) and believe I can get a pound from my bare bulb 400w HPS...In FFOF!

Although I may give hempy buckets a go this next round.


----------



## Sire Killem All (Aug 19, 2013)

thnx for the answer on post. gone vertical. very nice grow


----------



## Growingforpeace (Sep 19, 2013)

Ou8aCracker2 said:


> 1) Wasn't hard to keep the plants back from the bulb.I started by tying each plant to a wall,then tying/bending/manipulating branches as they grew ckoser to the bulb.
> 
> 2) I haven't done a vert-sog yet,and the last time I did a horizontal sog was years ago in a smaller space.
> 
> ...


If you stacked bulbs would you expect double the yield?


----------



## Icannabis (Sep 22, 2013)

Really interesting...good growing


----------



## Ammastor (Nov 21, 2013)

Ya know I have never thought of growing vertically but have herd of it.

Seems like a fun and more productive way to grow as long as everything is set up right. Makes sense that instead of having just flow space you use the walls to create 3 walled floor spaces. This is interesting. I may start my next grow using a vertical set up. I like the results and the idea of how the light spreads to the plants. Tipical horizontal grows only hit the top half of a plant and you always lose penetration to the lower levels of the plant. Would make sense to want to get the light to all levels of the plants.

Do your plants have to be rotated and such so al sides of the plant get light from time to time or do you just leave the plants so they get the light they get?

Any good how tos on vertical that you know of. Ill take a look in the vertical growing section. I love this way of growing and it all makes sense.


----------



## Ou8aCracker2 (Nov 22, 2013)

No I never rotated the plants.Most vert vets will tell you it is counter productive.I just take any back branches and bend/manipulate them to the front of the plant.

Think of a flat scrog...apply same principles of training,but vertically instead of horizontaly.

Anything you can't get the the front to receive direct lighting should be hacked off.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Nov 22, 2013)

Im curious you have mentioned an indica plant but all your pictures show no plants that show not one trait of any kind of indica. All shown plants are heavy almoist 100% sativa in their characteristics. The leaves clearly show sativa. The node spaces all indicate sativa backgrounds. What gives you the thought any of these sativa heavies have any indica in them?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 11, 2013)

nice job i love the purp


----------



## Ou8aCracker2 (Mar 12, 2014)

So before I start...I kept clones of my keeper mom (they were all keepers,but this was my favorite).I started them off as cuttings and rooted in rapid rooter plugs,once rooted I placed in 2 liter Coco Hempys using bricks of GH Cocotek and was feeding 6ml/9ml Floramicro/Florabloom per gallon of water.All went well and then I ran into some serious problems.I transplanted to 3 gallon Coco Hempys with GH Cocotek and the problems continued.Figured out my pH was too high @ 6.5 and tgat the GH Cocotek.bricks were very hot so corrected with pH between 5.5 and 6.0 and 1/4 strength nute solution flushes and they started to bounce back.


Since having the issues with bricked coir,I found out my local hydro shop does a "Pepsi Challenge" where they give you free samples of Canna Coco (pre hydrated/rinsed and pre buffered/charged with Ca/Mg) and Coco A and B,so I took.seven cuts from the mom and rooted them in rapid rooter plugs under a humidity dome and once rooted I placed them in small pots of the Canna Coco and began feeding with 2ml each per gallon of water Coco A and B.

Now...

Watered/fed the three big ladies in 3 gallon GH Cocotek Coco hempys with 2ml each Coco A and B per gallon of water which gives me an EC of about 1.6/1.7 since my tap comes out @ .6/.7 EC

Trimmed the tops off and removed the reflector to go bare bulb vertical once again.Will be giving them a day or two and switching to 12/12.Hopefully temps get and stay a little cool at night because it's 72°ambient temp in the Apt. tonight.













Last two clones finally rooted out of their rapid rooter plugs and I transplanted them to some Canna Coco and fed with 2ml per gallon of water each Coco A and B pH'd between 5.5 and 6.0













The mom in FFOF


----------



## sdf (Mar 12, 2014)

Good shit Imma watch


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 15, 2014)

Damn good job! All that from just a 400w. Goes to show ya bare vert is the best.


----------



## smoke and coke (Mar 15, 2014)

nice work. subb'd up for round 2


----------



## dajosh42069 (Mar 15, 2014)

Damn, very impressive man.
Sub'd to this grow as well.


----------



## JointOperation (Mar 17, 2014)

damn man.. amazing grow.. great job.. loving the vert grows .. im on my first vert 1000w in a 5x5.. 8 bigggg ass plants.. hoping it works out nicely.. lol.. atleast as good as yours an ill be happy.


funny shit though.. a dude i know uses 2 600s.. and pulls 16-20 zips.. u pull 12 with a single 400 lol.. and he thinks hes the best grower in the world.


----------



## Ou8aCracker2 (Mar 19, 2014)

I scrapped the three large plants in 3 gallon coco hempy's.They were just too big for my liking and to be honest had a rough life in that cocotek coir.They were showing severe deficiencies and by the time they had bounced back and I switched the bulb to vert,they had suffered too much.It is never good to flower out plants that had suffered as bad as thet did.

Good news is that after scrapping them I took my seven rooted clones that are in 4" pots of Canna Coco being fed with Coco A and B,threw them in the tent under the 400w HPS (back in the reflector,for vertical and lateral node stacking) and have them vegging away right now and all I can say at this point is Canna Coco FTMFW!

They are really taking off in this stuff and loving it and the A and B.

I'll have pics up by tonight as promised a week ago so you can see what a difference just one week in the Canna Coco being fed 2ml per gallon of water each Coco A and B has done them.

Figure I'll veg until 16" to 24" and then flip to 12/12 (vertical bare bulb of course) after topping and training to a screen.

Stay tuned guys,I've git a good feeling about this should I be able to keep temps under control.


----------



## JointOperation (Mar 19, 2014)

ya i tried to tell him that he could do better.. but he thinks hes the best grower in the world so i just let him keep fucking his shit up.. if he wont take advice .. then let him learn the hardway.


----------



## Ou8aCracker2 (Mar 19, 2014)

Well like I told you in the k+ I left you,I am by no means the best grower in the world,not even close.And a competent grower should be able to get a pound per 600w HPS but that's also strain dependent.Some strains just aren't yielders but are straight fire when it comes to quality.


----------



## dajosh42069 (Mar 19, 2014)

Sad you lost those 3, but I hope the additional room helps give you better results with the rest!


----------



## Ou8aCracker2 (Mar 19, 2014)

I didn't lose them per say,but decided to scrap them because of the stress they had gone through in shitty GH Cocotek coir.Screw bricks of coir,way too many inconsistencies...bagged pre hydrated/rinsed and pre buffered/charged with Cal/Mag Canna Coco ftw!

Porn later tonight.


----------



## ThriceKing (Mar 20, 2014)

Moar porn plz. 

Making me reconsider my ways.


----------



## Ou8aCracker2 (Mar 21, 2014)

Clones have been in Canna Coco and under a 400w HPS for eight days,being fed 2ml each of Coco A and B per gallon of water,pH'd between 5.5 and 6.0


----------



## dajosh42069 (Mar 21, 2014)

Pretty ladies. 
Wishing I had the room you did.


----------



## Ou8aCracker2 (Mar 21, 2014)

3x3x6 tent isn't that much space.

If I owned the place I'd get more electric service and have a bigger main and subpanel and be running a sealed mother/clone/veg room and a flower room...or be running 4x 5x5 tents on flip flop.


----------



## dajosh42069 (Mar 21, 2014)

Yeah, I've been wanting to set up a tent like structure, but they're expensive, even if you just buy the material and construct it yourself. I'm on an insanely tight budget just having that sort of enclosed space would be pretty great.
But honestly' you're the reason I'm attempting barebulb vertical attempt in my grow box. My ventilation is sufficient to keep things cool I believe. But I'll know tonight for sure.  Wish me luck!

Also, question...? All the plants in the pics are clones? Some ,large clones, do you notice advantages to taking such large cuttings instead of the smaller size I take and typically see others taking?


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 22, 2014)

I disagree with the coco bricks. I break them up and soak for a day in calmag. Then I squeeze the excess out, and break whatever chunks are left. Then rinse with PH'd Calmag. Bricks work with a little extra effort, and save money.


----------



## The Milk (Mar 22, 2014)

Nice Clones you got there. I just got a new 600w a/c hood I can't wait to try out

I definitely need to try a bare bulb vert grow sometime after seeing your results. Good luck on this one!


----------



## Ou8aCracker2 (Mar 22, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> I disagree with the coco bricks. I break them up and soak for a day in calmag. Then I squeeze the excess out, and break whatever chunks are left. Then rinse with PH'd Calmag. Bricks work with a little extra effort, and save money.


I care not to do all that.

Bricks suck and Canna rules,all else drools.


----------



## Ou8aCracker2 (Mar 22, 2014)

dajosh42069 said:


> Yeah, I've been wanting to set up a tent like structure, but they're expensive, even if you just buy the material and construct it yourself. I'm on an insanely tight budget just having that sort of enclosed space would be pretty great.
> But honestly' you're the reason I'm attempting barebulb vertical attempt in my grow box. My ventilation is sufficient to keep things cool I believe. But I'll know tonight for sure.  Wish me luck!
> 
> Also, question...? All the plants in the pics are clones? Some ,large clones, do you notice advantages to taking such large cuttings instead of the smaller size I take and typically see others taking?


That's because they exploded in the Canna Coco.


----------



## dajosh42069 (Mar 22, 2014)

So the clones WERE smaller when you took them, they just rooted, and grew quickly due to the medium you had them in then?


----------



## Ou8aCracker2 (Mar 22, 2014)

Coco alloes for explosive grieth because if it's air to water retaining composition and is basically a hydro medium that you feed everyday as tge plants grow.


----------



## Ou8aCracker2 (Mar 22, 2014)

And btw,This not being able to medicate has really fucked with my head...I feed 2 teaspoons each Coco A and B per gallon of water,NOT 2ml each.

2 tsp = 10ml.


----------



## The Milk (Mar 23, 2014)

So how big do you take your cuttings? 

Iv'e seen some people take 12 inch cuttings.

The ones I take are about 3-4 inches tall when I Take them.

Then they get dipped in RooTech,and under the humidity dome.


----------



## smoke and coke (Mar 23, 2014)

i am just guessing that the clones have been rooted and growing a bit and were transplanted about 8 days ago. if not they were some big clones. lol

i take mine and by the time they get cut and trimmed they are only about 2" above the peat pellet.


----------



## dajosh42069 (Mar 23, 2014)

^ same here. Real simple cuttings, they root in no time, and you're all set.
But I suppose the advantages to taking a large clone is that it has a huge advantage in growth already. It's already half of a good sized plant when it starts.


----------



## Ou8aCracker2 (Mar 24, 2014)

About 3" to 5" after cut at 45° angle at a node,trimed,and scarified.


----------



## JointOperation (Mar 24, 2014)

canna coco is by far some of the best OUT OF THE BAG COCO.. my buddy just used the promix hp-cc mixed with Canna .. 3 bags of canna to 1 bale of promix hp-cc and said his yields stayed the same as canna coco alone.. but the buds came out tasting and smelling better..


----------



## JMD (Mar 24, 2014)

Looks really great! Keep us updated with dry weight


----------



## Ou8aCracker2 (Mar 24, 2014)

Will do,and that's the only weights I ever post...dried and cured.


----------



## dajosh42069 (Mar 24, 2014)

What I've always loved most about smoking my own stuff is knowing that I did it with my own hands. But I still haven't mastered the art of the day and cure. To get that perfect smell, moisture, and taste.
Then again, I havent had that many chances to practice. How do you personally do your dry and cure?


----------



## JointOperation (Mar 25, 2014)

im going to say this. if u are newwer to growin.. and u cant figure out how to get a good smelling and tasting bud... make sure to get a microscope.. and pull at peak ripeness FIRST.. then second.. if u arent trimming 50 pounds at a time.. then its not worth WET TRIMMING.. so hang up your plants upside down.. let them dry before trimming.. also make sure it takes 7-20 days to DRY... slower the better.. 1 the smaller fans will kinda wrap around the buds.. allowing the moisture from inside the bud to come out to the outside and DRY SLOWLY. this will help you .. 

wet trimming is only good if u can control the environment PERFECTLY.


----------



## kindnug (Mar 25, 2014)

Indeed you are correct!
I like the smells/flavors more when it slow dries in one piece.

Also get to smoke some of it while trimming when you trim dry.


----------



## dajosh42069 (Mar 25, 2014)

Hmmm, hadn't heard that before. Thanks.


----------



## smoke and coke (Mar 25, 2014)

i like the wet trimming with plenty of scissor hash to smoke during the process. i hate trying to pick out dry leaf pieces after its wrapped around the bud. not knocking other ways of doing it, just think it's easier to do it wet.


----------



## Ou8aCracker2 (Mar 26, 2014)

While it may be easier to wet trim,I find a higher quality product by dry trimming.

I hang whole plants in a room kept between 55°F and 65°F with an RH% of 55% to 65%.

After about 5 days I'll remove branches from the main stalk and let hang an additional 3 or so days then remove buds from branches and depending on moisture content,let dry for another few days or paper bag to sweat them out,then jar and cure using Simons perfect cure method.


----------



## smoke and coke (Mar 26, 2014)

idk to each his own. mine doesn't lack any quality and ive done it both ways. i still get a 6 or 7 day dry, then paper bags and jars for a couple of days before the cure. then burp as needed.


----------



## Ou8aCracker2 (Mar 27, 2014)

Next time to a dry trim.I guarantee the smell and overall flavor is better.


----------



## smoke and coke (Mar 27, 2014)

smoke and coke said:


> idk to each his own. mine doesn't lack any quality and ive done it both ways. i still get a 6 or 7 day dry, then paper bags and jars for a couple of days before the cure. then burp as needed.



yes i have done it both ways many times.


----------



## The Milk (Mar 27, 2014)

I trim wet. You fella's have convinced me to try dry trimming next batch. We'll have to see how it goes. A small bud of BB Cheese is bound to stink up a building anyway you cut it. That shit is loud.


----------



## rickymac21 (Mar 27, 2014)

I'll have to agree with cracker here. I have found that dry trimming results in a much better aroma and taste rather than wet trimming. I do take off the huge long stemmed fan leaves, but that's it. Once I started doing this my buds have turned out much better. Use to smell like Hay or just earthy. I'm sure it has to do with the added moisture level in the leaves causing a slower dry.


----------



## smoke and coke (Mar 28, 2014)

rickymac21 said:


> I'll have to agree with cracker here. I have found that dry trimming results in a much better aroma and taste rather than wet trimming. I do take off the huge long stemmed fan leaves, but that's it. Once I started doing this my buds have turned out much better. Use to smell like Hay or just earthy. I'm sure it has to do with the added moisture level in the leaves causing a slower dry.


i don't think wet trimming gave you the hay smell. 
it was either harvested early or over dried before the cure.


----------



## dajosh42069 (Mar 28, 2014)

smoke and coke said:


> i don't think wet trimming gave you the hay smell.
> it was either harvested early or over dried before the cure.


There are many contributing factors, but that "hay" smell, which is usually described as a "fresh cut grass smell" can be lovely when you ACTUALLY trimmed grass, but coming from your freshly harvested herb can be disconcerning. You're smelling the chlorophyll, which hasn't be dried out of the bud properly. Typically coming from an improper cure, or early harvest.
So yes, you're correct in that respect.


----------



## JointOperation (Apr 20, 2014)

smoke and coke said:


> i don't think wet trimming gave you the hay smell.
> it was either harvested early or over dried before the cure.


the wet trimming .. allowed your buds to dry to fast.. making that hay smell stay longer then it would normally.. wet trimming is for people who have there environment for drying controlled very well... dry trimming helps slow down the buds drying to quickly.. works well.. should try both to see whats up for your environment some people have the perfect humidity for wet trimming others do not


----------



## sdf (May 23, 2014)

update? u good?


----------



## rickymac21 (Jun 10, 2014)

If you get the chlorophyll smell its because the drying phase was too short. If you keep the buds in a dark room with mild air circulation and around 50% humidity, you can let the buds hang for 7+ days. After this they should still be slightly "squishy". This is when you put the buds into paper bags for 3-5 more days depending on the density of the buds. Pull the buds from the bags when they still feel like they have the slightest bit of moisture. Then put in jars and burp once a day for a week. Then one more week with fewer burps. Then a final third week of no burping and you'll have some grade A golden nuggets. 

Bud that dries fast will ALWAYS smell and taste bad.


----------

